# thing he would miss the day he left - Would + past



## Onyx18

Zdravím, nejsem si jistý překladem této věty: *The food was the only thing he would miss the day he left this damned place*. Přeložili byste to jako: Jídlo bylo jedinou věcí, která by mu dnem, až toto zatracené místo opustí, chyběla, nebo: Až toto zatracené místo opustí, jediná věc, která mu bude chybět, je jídlo, nebo: dnem, kdy toto místo opustil, mu jako jediné chybělo jídlo, nebo úplně jinak? Dost mě tam mate ten minulý čas za "would". Znamená to, že to místo už opustil, nebo že ho teprve opustí? Dky za odpovědi


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ahoj Onyx, z té anglické věty je (mně  ) jasné, že to místo ještě neopustil, teprve ho opustí. 
Přímá řeč: "The food *is* the only thing I *will miss* the day I* leave* this damned place."
Nepřímá řeč: (he said, he thought, it was clear that) the food* was* the only thing he *would miss* the day he *left* ...
Tedy druhá varianta: _až toto zatracené místo opustí, jediná věc, která mu bude chybět, je jídlo.
_


> _*He said that he would be hungry.* - když to řekl, hlad ještě neměl a očekával hlad v budoucnosti. WOULD nám vyjádří, že v momentě mluvení to byla budoucnost, nemusí to však být budoucnost z našeho pohledu (tady a teď), ten hlad již nyní pravděpodobně nemá. (helpforenglish.cz)_


_
_


----------



## bibax

V tom rámečku je celkem známé pravidlo (shall/will -> should/would).

Matoucí je, že v češtině bychom použili budoucí čas i v poslední větě (až opustím/opustí ...). Já bych to určitě tak napsal i v angličtině. Je to chyba?

Přímá řeč: "The food *is* the only thing I *will miss* the day I'*ll leave* this damned place."
Nepřímá řeč: (he said, he thought, it was clear that) the food* was* the only thing he *would miss* the day he *would leave* ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Matoucí je, že v češtině bychom použili budoucí čas i v poslední větě (až opustím/opustí ...). Já bych to určitě tak napsal i v angličtině. Je to chyba?
> Přímá řeč: "The food *is* the only thing I *will miss* the day I'*ll  leave* this damned place." (.. the day I leave ..)
> Nepřímá řeč: (he said, he thought, it was clear that) the food* was* the only thing he *would miss* the day he *would leave* .. (.. the day he left ..)


 Ano, je to chyba. Jde v daném případě o časovou větu vedlejší, o které se dočtete víc tady (e-gramatica.com).


> Vedlejší časové věty jsou v angličtině uvedeny spojkami jako jsou například after, as soon as, before, till, until, when, whenever, while nebo výrazy jako the minute, the moment a podobně. V angličtině se *ne*užívá ve větách časových k vyjádření budoucnosti budoucí čas (will).
> I'll do it when I *come/get* back home. Udělám to, až *se vrátím* domů. (*Present tense*.* Future tense*)
> (He said he'd [= he would] do it when he came/got back home)
> Don't stand up till (until) I *tell* you. Nevstávej, dokud ti ne*řeknu*.
> Whenever you *need *my car you can take it. Kdykoliv *budeš potřebovat* moje auto, můžeš si ho vzít.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím Enquiring Mind a moc děkuji za vyčerpávající odpověď a potvrzení mého favorita, druhé varianty.


----------

